# New handle bar tape



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Hi,

Just got some new lizard skins (as recommended by LBS due to me wanting white) on Thursday. 40 miles later and this is happening. Should I return to them for re-install, new tape, or a different type? I'm assuming this is not normal... Thanks!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope. Not normal. Not "professionally" installed. Take it back.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

If installed properly, that shouldn't happen. If the bike shop if any good they'll remove and re-wrap for you. 

This is why I wrap my bars myself...I pay much closer attention than anyone else would.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Find a new shop. If they cant wrap bars they suck. The whole job looks bad.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

tihsepa said:


> Find a new shop. If they cant wrap bars they suck. The whole job looks bad.


That's what I'm thinking. Fizik microtex stays pretty clean, and can be cleaned.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like they wrappped from the top down. This is what happens, or at least more likely to happen when you wrap this way. You should start at the bar ends.
If they did this, at a minimum have someone else do it. Advice to find another shop is good. At a minimum a different person and confirm the direction they wrapped also and if necessary let them know.


----------



## roadbiker63 (Apr 9, 2012)

that truely is a bad job


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Agreed, poorly wrapped... I don't like other people to work on my bikes, and I am definitely too OCD to let somebody do something as simple as wrapping my bars. 

I like to wrap the bars the way outlined in the "Advanced tips" section of the Park Tools article:
Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Handlebar Tape Installation (drop bar)

When you wrap the bars this way (it switches direction at the hoods), the tape overlaps itself in the typical direction of pressure your palms are exerting on the bars, so when you ride it tends to tighten the wrap (assuming outside pressure on the drops and outwards/backwards pressure on the hoods/tops). The direction your LBS wrapped shows that the pressure exerted is unwinding the tape which is wrapped inwards/forwards on the hoods/tops. You can fix it yourself or ask the LBS to wrap it the other way.

Edited to add: Lizard Skins is very nice and very light bar tape, and the problem is with the wrapping technique, not the tape. Only other comment is that due to the Lizard Skins texture, white may be a little hard to keep clean unless you take care of it regularly.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's from a reputable (so I thought) shop in the Boston area. I live about 50 miles from the shop, but I was working in the area that day, which I don't normally do. It's going to be inconvenient for me to head back there, but they said they'll definitely take care of it. I actually asked for the Fizik's based on what I've read here, but the guy at the shop said definitely go w/ these because they were 'easier to clean'. I'm thinking I'll try the Fizik's now. The question is, do I request them to put different tape on (not sure if they will), just get it fixed there, or eat the $70 I spent and just go to my normal LBS? I'd love to do it myself, but I have a way of screwing up my bike with any work I try to do myself  

Thanks!


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

not the tape, lizard skin tape is excellent and can be easily cleaned. Take it back and have them redo it with another roll at there cost.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

joelia2526 said:


> Thanks everyone! It's from a reputable (so I thought) shop in the Boston area. I live about 50 miles from the shop, but I was working in the area that day, which I don't normally do. It's going to be inconvenient for me to head back there, but they said they'll definitely take care of it. I actually asked for the Fizik's based on what I've read here, but the guy at the shop said definitely go w/ these because they were 'easier to clean'. I'm thinking I'll try the Fizik's now. The question is, do I request them to put different tape on (not sure if they will), just get it fixed there, or eat the $70 I spent and just go to my normal LBS? I'd love to do it myself, but I have a way of screwing up my bike with any work I try to do myself
> 
> Thanks!


Lizard Skin is amazing tape, just have then replace it. Demand a new roll as well, not a re-tape. The way they wrapped it, it will likely be too short now to wrap it properly. 

$70 is a ton to pay for bar tape, do don't feel bad. They're still making plenty.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Hahaha, awesome. Thanks guys! How would you clean it?


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

i think the outside of the box tells u how to clean it, check it on there lizard skin website. Just so you know you can buy that tape online for about $30, most bike shops sell it for $35 so they charged you $35 to put tape on, that's crazy i would so out of my way to go there and tell them to put a new roll on. then next time get one on line and check you tube to learn to put it on.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks. They charged me 40 for the tape, 25 to put it on, plus tax. My regular LBS charged like 7 or 8 bucks, didn't think to ask the price before-hand. Lesson learned.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

that wasn't done from the top down, you can see the overlap direction. it was just done really 'loose', which is sorta understandable...the label on the lizard skins package says 'DO NOT STRETCH!'. but if the shop recommends the tape based on their experience, you'd think they'd have a clue. i'd expect them to re-do it w/ all new tape, no charge. and $25 to wrap? ouch...we don't even charge that much in SF and Marin.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Well, at least I know I got screwed now... you think I should stick with Lizard, cx? I know it's a well-respected brand, just don't want to deal w/ this again.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not bicycle mechanically inclined and use my LBS to do most work for me, but I did decide that wrapping my own bar tape was a skill I was determined to learn. I've only done it twice now - 2nd time way better than the first try. First time was with the same Lizard Skins tape. I loved the feel of it, but it was definitely more tricky than the Fizik tape I used the 2nd time. The don't stretch warning on the box led to me having the same problem - not tight enough. I did unwrap it and re-wrap it much tighter about 3 weeks later.

My advice - youtube bar tape wrapping and watch some pro mechanics do it a few times and then give it a try yourself next time.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

jpaschal01 said:


> I'm not bicycle mechanically inclined and use my LBS to do most work for me, but I did decide that wrapping my own bar tape was a skill I was determined to learn. I've only done it twice now - 2nd time way better than the first try. First time was with the same Lizard Skins tape. I loved the feel of it, but it was definitely more tricky than the Fizik tape I used the 2nd time. The don't stretch warning on the box led to me having the same problem - not tight enough. I did unwrap it and re-wrap it much tighter about 3 weeks later.
> 
> My advice - youtube bar tape wrapping and watch some pro mechanics do it a few times and then give it a try yourself next time.


It looks pretty straightforward after watching some videos... how is getting it off? Its there a bunch of messy glue to clean up or does it come right off?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it comes off well, especially if it's new. just be careful, you can stretch it some, but when it snaps, it just goes. i really like it, been using it for the past 6mos. my new Red should show up in the next week or so, i'll probably put some new tape on then. i'll stick w/ the 2.5mm lizard skins.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I like specialized S-Wrap. 

It can come with gel inside too and doesn't use glue, but has a silicone backing that makes it very easy to re-do and also easy to take off without any gunk leftover.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

joelia2526 said:


> Thanks. They charged me 40 for the tape, 25 to put it on, plus tax. My regular LBS charged like 7 or 8 bucks, didn't think to ask the price before-hand. Lesson learned.


You got screwed. Find a new shop.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

to save you a 50 mile drive, have the shop mail you replacement tape, install it yourself. Even for the mechanically dis-inclined, wrapping bars is easy to learn.

my new preference in bar tape is LEATHER! leather handlebar wrap is expensive, and usually suits a certain look, but the feel of it is amazing compared to cork or imitation cork.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm a fan of Fizi'k tape. To prevent the tape from sliding around before I wrap it I wrap the bars with friction tape leaving an inch or 2 between the wrap.


----------



## tate (Sep 19, 2011)

i say do it yourself.. i just google it and did mine for the first time.. pretty easy


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Any opinions on Zipp tape? That's what they are recommending if I want to change. My wife is taking it tomorrow. I'll definitely learn how to do it myself, but for now just want it done.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

My mistake, you're correct. I must have dyslexic eyeballs.


cxwrench said:


> that wasn't done from the top down, you can see the overlap direction. it was just done really 'loose', which is sorta understandable...the label on the lizard skins package says 'DO NOT STRETCH!'. but if the shop recommends the tape based on their experience, you'd think they'd have a clue. i'd expect them to re-do it w/ all new tape, no charge. and $25 to wrap? ouch...we don't even charge that much in SF and Marin.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Well, I sent my wife in today with a note that I wanted Fizik... she came home with Zipp Service something or other tape, and a little bit of advice from them.... if this happens again, I should get re-fitted for my bike... BHAHAHAHAHAH. Wow.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

joelia2526 said:


> Well, I sent my wife in today with a note that I wanted Fizik... she came home with Zipp Service something or other tape, and a little bit of advice from them.... if this happens again, I should get re-fitted for my bike... BHAHAHAHAHAH. Wow.


the Zipp Service Course is good stuff, i like it. it's pretty normal, won't last as long as the lizard skins. they recommended you get refitted to correct a crappy tape job? like your 'fit' is not correct so you twist the bars like a throttle and mess the tape up? that's priceless...


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> the Zipp Service Course is good stuff, i like it. it's pretty normal, won't last as long as the lizard skins. they recommended you get refitted to correct a crappy tape job? like your 'fit' is not correct so you twist the bars like a throttle and mess the tape up? that's priceless...


yeah, I thought that was pretty funny! Anyway, glad it's done and glad to hear the Zipp stuff is okay. Thanks!


----------

